# Duchess had her babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## miss_thenorth (Jan 11, 2010)

Duchess the grey sheep has three little lambs!!!!!!!!!   All appear to be doing well, although mum still has something hanging out of her.  She doesn't appear to still be contracting, and her demeanor is fine.  Will this take care of itself or do I need to intervene?  
The lambs were damp, so I figure she must have birthed a few hours ago.  any advice?


----------



## miss_thenorth (Jan 11, 2010)

Also, how much do I increase her feed to?  and should I offer it right away or wait a bit?


----------



## FarmerChick (Jan 11, 2010)

wait a bit
do not increase feed alot yet
and you might not have to really.   I don't give my goats any more than normal...well, maybe a tad more..lol

Congrats!!!


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 11, 2010)

You'll need to watch closely to see that one of the lambs doesn't starve out.  In my experience, it's a rare ewe that can do a decent job of raising triplets.  A very few can, but it's usually better to bottle feed one and let the others nurse.  You will then wind up with 3 good lambs, instead of 3 stunted ones.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Jan 11, 2010)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> You'll need to watch closely to see that one of the lambs doesn't starve out.  In my experience, it's a rare ewe that can do a decent job of raising triplets.  A very few can, but it's usually better to bottle feed one and let the others nurse.  You will then wind up with 3 good lambs, instead of 3 stunted ones.


Does that make a difference that the ewe is a romanov, known to have litters of lambs?  She was bred to a suffolk.  We will keep a close eye tonight and intervene if necessary.  thanks!


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am not familiar with Romanovs.  I have however raised quite a few Suffolks, Columbias, and several other crosses, including Finnsheep.  The Finns were famous for having multiples, and it was seldom that a ewe could raise triplets successfully.  The other two breeds rarely had trips, and never could raise them.  Twins were fine, but trips were usually a disaster.  I usually fostered one of the trips off to another ewe that had a single, or bottled them.  I'm not saying it was impossible, but it was rare to have trips that turned out good.  Maybe Romanovs are different.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 12, 2010)

miss_thenorth said:
			
		

> All appear to be doing well, although mum still has something hanging out of her.  She doesn't appear to still be contracting, and her demeanor is fine.  Will this take care of itself or do I need to intervene?


Congrats on the babies!  Where are the pictures?!!  


And never attempt to pull the placenta out. You could accidently tear it and leave part inside, which will cause an infection.  If she hasn't passed it on her own yet, you may need to start her on antibiotics.


----------

